
How do you stop fake news? In Germany, with a law - imartin2k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/how-do-you-stop-fake-news-in-germany-with-a-law/2017/04/05/e6834ad6-1a08-11e7-bcc2-7d1a0973e7b2_story.html
======
DarkKomunalec
* and hate speech, such as wanting fewer foreigners in your country: [https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/11/ge...](https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/11/geert-wilders-free-hate-speech/506018/)

Of course, the opposite, saying _good_ things about groups of people, or
wanting _more_ foreigners, is a-ok. It's almost like these laws were made to
enforce a specific opinion...

------
dotcoma
Yeah, there's a law for that!

